# Redneck Cottage bacon



## sawyerrt10

As some of you know, i am out here in montana visiting the wife's family.  I was in the grocery store the other morning (Safeway) and saw this


I checked another local store (Albertsons) and they have it too.

Haven't tried it yet, but I just may.  Has anyone else seen this before?

I have made my own (both belly and BBB), just wondering how it compared.


----------



## mballi3011

Now I have never seen anything like that before. But it does seem to be a great idea now. I really like to make and eat some good ole buckboard bacon now. It taste so good and I really cann't believe that it's not in the stores yet.???


----------



## realtorterry

Never heard of it, but looks awesome. OK OK you can send me some


----------



## tjohnson

How much $$$/lb.?


Todd


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Thats awesome *Sawyerrt10*, Wish they sold that around here.... & I hope all is going well with your wife and family!


----------



## coffee_junkie

"redneck" makes a ton of great sausages and stuff like this, it is made in Kalispell I believe. They make a glazed ham that is to die for.
Hope you are liking your visit to MT!


----------



## kaiser

They still have Albertson's up there?  All the ones around here closed last year.  Now all we have is HEB and the occasional Randall's.  (HEB is pretty great - but no single chain carries everything!)


----------



## sawyerrt10

Its not too bad all things considered.  I was stationed up in Great Falls back in the Mid-90's , wife is from Butte.  One stepson lives in Helena, the other in Loma, but works in Townsend.  Mom-in-law and Brother-in-Law still live in Butte.

Already had two Porkchop sandwichs from Pork Chop Johns and ate at "The Derby" tonight.


----------



## coffee_junkie

I am assuming you are in Butte. Have you had any pasties yet?


----------



## bustintires

yes indeed. one of my local butcher shops used to make it. great stuff, like ham and bacon had a baby.


----------



## sawyerrt10

That is for supper tomorrow night!  Gonna go to Nancy's Pasties over on Continental.


----------



## Bearcarver

Going by the size & shape, it looks like they take a Boston Butt, and instead of deboning it, they cut the bone side off for something else (probably sausage). Then they make Buckboard Bacon out of the boneless part. 
*I'll bet the BBB we all make is better than theirs!*








Bearcarver


----------



## sawyerrt10

I bought some today for breakfast in the morning.  Will let ya'll know how it is.  

Bearcarver,

You  have it correct, I had the first storebought bacon since I made my own, what a difference! A bit disappointed with the storebought stuff.  Wife thought so too!


----------



## sawyerrt10

Boy what a disappointment. Best way to describe it would be very low sodium dry ham with very little smoke flavoring. None of us were very impressed. Here are the pictures as promised.


----------



## dawnsw

I was introduced to Redneck Bacon about a year ago. It is absolutley the best bacon out there. Flavorful and not all fat. I am very picky about bacon.


----------



## fran demery

Redneck Cottage Bacon is very tasteful and awsome! I have never ate any other bacon quite like it!! Yummy<3


----------



## sprky

I had some of that redneck back when I was visiting my daughter in CO. I also wasn't impressed, thought for the cost there was much better out there.


----------



## crystal borland

It's very good thick bacon! What is shown in the pic there is about a 1lb and I got mine for $8.19 (it was just over a lb)


----------



## Bearcarver

I never had this stuff, but after reviewing the comments above, it seems like those who have never made their own Buckboard Bacon are impressed, and those who have made BBB & consumed it are not impressed.

That is what I expected before the results were announced.

Bear


----------



## daveomak

Crystal Borland said:


> It's very good thick bacon! What is shown in the pic there is about a 1lb and I got mine for $8.19 (it was just over a lb)




Crystal, welcome......   :welcome1:    ..  Learn how to make your own Buck Board Bacon on this forum and you will be like the rest of us.....   Cottage Bacon SUCKS....   bland, lifeless, and flavorless....   Home made BBB is pretty darn good....   I tried Cottage Bacon once.... 

You may like it now, but after tasting your own, you will wonder why you liked it.....    

Buying pork butt on sale, about $0.99/#, sure beats $8.19....

Dave


----------



## sawyerrt10

As some of you know, i am out here in montana visiting the wife's family.  I was in the grocery store the other morning (Safeway) and saw this


I checked another local store (Albertsons) and they have it too.

Haven't tried it yet, but I just may.  Has anyone else seen this before?

I have made my own (both belly and BBB), just wondering how it compared.


----------



## mballi3011

Now I have never seen anything like that before. But it does seem to be a great idea now. I really like to make and eat some good ole buckboard bacon now. It taste so good and I really cann't believe that it's not in the stores yet.???


----------



## realtorterry

Never heard of it, but looks awesome. OK OK you can send me some


----------



## tjohnson

How much $$$/lb.?


Todd


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Thats awesome *Sawyerrt10*, Wish they sold that around here.... & I hope all is going well with your wife and family!


----------



## coffee_junkie

"redneck" makes a ton of great sausages and stuff like this, it is made in Kalispell I believe. They make a glazed ham that is to die for.
Hope you are liking your visit to MT!


----------



## kaiser

They still have Albertson's up there?  All the ones around here closed last year.  Now all we have is HEB and the occasional Randall's.  (HEB is pretty great - but no single chain carries everything!)


----------



## sawyerrt10

Its not too bad all things considered.  I was stationed up in Great Falls back in the Mid-90's , wife is from Butte.  One stepson lives in Helena, the other in Loma, but works in Townsend.  Mom-in-law and Brother-in-Law still live in Butte.

Already had two Porkchop sandwichs from Pork Chop Johns and ate at "The Derby" tonight.


----------



## coffee_junkie

I am assuming you are in Butte. Have you had any pasties yet?


----------



## bustintires

yes indeed. one of my local butcher shops used to make it. great stuff, like ham and bacon had a baby.


----------



## sawyerrt10

That is for supper tomorrow night!  Gonna go to Nancy's Pasties over on Continental.


----------



## Bearcarver

Going by the size & shape, it looks like they take a Boston Butt, and instead of deboning it, they cut the bone side off for something else (probably sausage). Then they make Buckboard Bacon out of the boneless part. 
*I'll bet the BBB we all make is better than theirs!*








Bearcarver


----------



## sawyerrt10

I bought some today for breakfast in the morning.  Will let ya'll know how it is.  

Bearcarver,

You  have it correct, I had the first storebought bacon since I made my own, what a difference! A bit disappointed with the storebought stuff.  Wife thought so too!


----------



## sawyerrt10

Boy what a disappointment. Best way to describe it would be very low sodium dry ham with very little smoke flavoring. None of us were very impressed. Here are the pictures as promised.


----------



## dawnsw

I was introduced to Redneck Bacon about a year ago. It is absolutley the best bacon out there. Flavorful and not all fat. I am very picky about bacon.


----------



## fran demery

Redneck Cottage Bacon is very tasteful and awsome! I have never ate any other bacon quite like it!! Yummy<3


----------



## sprky

I had some of that redneck back when I was visiting my daughter in CO. I also wasn't impressed, thought for the cost there was much better out there.


----------



## crystal borland

It's very good thick bacon! What is shown in the pic there is about a 1lb and I got mine for $8.19 (it was just over a lb)


----------



## Bearcarver

I never had this stuff, but after reviewing the comments above, it seems like those who have never made their own Buckboard Bacon are impressed, and those who have made BBB & consumed it are not impressed.

That is what I expected before the results were announced.

Bear


----------



## daveomak

Crystal Borland said:


> It's very good thick bacon! What is shown in the pic there is about a 1lb and I got mine for $8.19 (it was just over a lb)




Crystal, welcome......   :welcome1:    ..  Learn how to make your own Buck Board Bacon on this forum and you will be like the rest of us.....   Cottage Bacon SUCKS....   bland, lifeless, and flavorless....   Home made BBB is pretty darn good....   I tried Cottage Bacon once.... 

You may like it now, but after tasting your own, you will wonder why you liked it.....    

Buying pork butt on sale, about $0.99/#, sure beats $8.19....

Dave


----------

